# Photoshop atn



## buddha (11. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Ich habe in Photoshop eine atn erstellt die bewirken soll das das Bild auf eine Größe von 640x480px reduziert wird, und eine kleine Ansicht von 100x75px.  Mein Problem ist das dies nur beim ersten Bild funktioniert, beim zweiten Bild wird gefragt ob die vorher gehende Datei  überschrieben werden soll. Dabei ist es egal wie ich es abspeichere (nummeriert etc.) , oder es abspeichere mit den Originanamen & Dateiendung. Ich weiß leider nicht wo mein Fehler liegt.
Gruß


----------



## Muster Max (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo buddha,

Eine Photoshopaktion ist nicht "intelligent" genug um von sich aus zu erkennen, daß
Du durch mehrmaliges starten einer Aktion Deine bereits vorhandene Datei nicht über-
schreiben möchtest. 

Dazu müsstest Du Dir eine Aktion erstellen die die Größenanpassung des Bildes auf-
zeichnet und dann, mit Hilfe der Photoshop-Stapelverarbeitung in der Du Deine erstellte
Größenanpassungsaktion auswählst, Deine Bilder in einem Rutsch an die Richtige Größe
anpasst.

Klappt wunderbar. Wenn Du fragen dazu haben solltest wie das genau funktioniert mit der
Stapelverarbeitung schau mal in Deinem Handbuch oder in der Hilfe von Photoshop nach.
Solltest Du da nichts passendes gefunden haben kannst Du Dich dazu ja nocheinmal hier
zu Wort melden 

mfg Muster Max


----------



## buddha (11. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Habe es so gemacht 
-atn erstellt
-mittels Stapelverarbeitung die Aktion ausgeführt.

Im Handbuch steht man soll in der Hilfe nachschauen aber die startet bei mir nicht
Gruß


----------



## Muster Max (11. Juni 2007)

Setz hier mal einen Haken oder lösch den "Speichern unter" Punkt in Deiner Aktion.

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funktionieren sollte poste doch bitte einmal Deine
erstellte Aktion dann läuft da noch irgend etwas anderes schief.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## buddha (14. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Also bei mir funktioniert es sowohl mit als auch ohne Häckchen nicht. Hatte einen Unfall deshalb kam keine Antwort. Der Anhang ist die atn Datei einfach zip umbenennen in atn.
Gruß Rico


----------



## Muster Max (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo buddha,

ich habe Dir hier mal eine Aktion erstellt von der ich glaube, das sie die Veränderungen
an Deinen Originalbildern vornimmt die Du oben beschrieben hast. Hier werden also Bilder
aus einem "Originalordner" geöffnet diese Bilder werden dann nach und nach abgearbeitet
und jeweils eine Version in der Größe 640 x 480 sowie ein dazu passendes Thumbnail
in der Größe 100 x 75 Pixel als .jpg in dem Ordner "Optimierteversionen JPG" abgespeichert.

Dabei werden die Originale die sich in Deinem Originalordner befinden natürlich nicht über-
schrieben oder verändert (Was ja auch sehr ärgerlich wäre).

Um das ganze zum laufen zu bekommen müsstest Du jetzt also meine .zip datei runterladen
diese .zip Datei entpacken und die von mir erstellte Aktion in Deinem Photoshop laden.
Abschließend kannst Du dann über den "Stapelverarbeitungsdialog" in Deinem Photoshop
diese Einstellungen vornehmen und es sollte wie oben beschrieben funktionieren.




mfg Muster Max

N.S.: Ich glaube ich muss nicht extra erwähnen, dass der "Originalordner" den man hier
im meinem Stapelverarbeitungsdialog zu sehen bekommt natürlich auch Deinem Ordner
in dem Deine zu bearbeitenden Bilder gespeichert sind entsprechen muss. Ebenso der
Zielordner. Diese beiden Punkte solltest Du dann also nach Deinen wünschen abändern.


----------



## buddha (14. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Im Ordner waren nur die Thumbnails, die Bilder von 640x480 waren nicht da
Option speichern unter muß aktiviert sein.
Gruß Rico


----------



## Muster Max (14. Juni 2007)

Das kann nicht sein, ich habe diese Stapelverarbeitung mit den von mir oben eingestellten
Optionen im Stapelverarbeitungsdialog ohne das "Speichern unter Aktiviert ist" 30 mal mit
verschiedenen Ordnern durchlaufen lassen und immer wurden bei mir zwei unterschiedliche
Versionen des Originalbildes abgespeichert.

Demnach denke ich, daß Du irgend eine Einstellung nicht 1 zu 1 von mir übernommen hast.

Bitte überprüfe noch einmal Deine Einstellungen.

Welche Photoshopversion nutzt Du denn?

Wenn es möglich ist wäre es vielleicht ganz hilfreich, wenn Du mal einen Screenshot von
Deinen Stapelverarbeitungsdialogeinstellungen hier posten könntest ebenso wie die Ein-
stellungen bei Deinen Aktionen.

Gemeinsam werden wir der Lösung schon noch auf die Schliche kommen 

mfg Muster Max


----------



## buddha (14. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Ich nutze CS2(Upgrade Version). Ich habe die Datei entpackt und in PS Aktion laden gewählt. Nochmaliger Versuch - 
mit Häckchen sind nur die Thumbnails ohne große Bilder
ohne Häckchen siehe Anhang
Die atn Datei wurde nicht verändert.
Gruß


----------



## Muster Max (14. Juni 2007)

Hast Du denn auch bei dem Stapelverarbeitungsdialog dann meine erstellte Aktion ausgewählt?
Bitte poste mal einen direkten Screenshot der Einstellungen die Du im Stapelverarbeitungsdialog
eingestellt hast sonst kommen wir hier nicht weiter...


----------



## buddha (14. Juni 2007)

Meinst Du etwa so


----------



## Muster Max (14. Juni 2007)

Ja genau diesen Screenshot meinte ich prima. Und was fällt Dir da auf? Schaut der Screen-
shot bei Dir aus wie die Einstellungen die ich oben gezeigt habe? Ich glaube nicht aus
diesem Grund funktioniert meine erstelle Aktion bei Dir auch nicht so wie sie funktionieren
sollte. Also packe Deine Bilder die von der Stapelverarbeitung alle bearbeitet werden sollen
bitte alle in einen Ordner und wähle diesen dann im Stapelverarbeitungsdialog aus. Dann
läuft das ganze bei Dir auch so ab wie es sollte.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## buddha (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Hier jetzt die neuen Screens. Bis auf die Großschreibung dürfte alles gleich sein. Aber trotzdem eine Fehlermeldung
Gruß Rico


----------



## Muster Max (15. Juni 2007)

Wenn Du die Stapelverarbeitung ausführst schliesse bitte mal vorher alle Deine in Photo-
shop geöffneten Bilder, denn wenn diese Bilder die bei Dir da im Hintergrund immer geöffnet
sind auch diejenigen sind, die hinterher von der Stapelverarbeitung bearbeitet werden sollen,
dann kann die Stapelverarbeitung nicht drauf zugreifen! Also bitte alle Bilder in Deinem Photo-
shop schliessen und dann die Stapelverarbeitung aufrufen die Einstellungen 1 zu 1 von
meinem Screenshot übernehmen! Bei Deinem screenshot fällt mir zum Beispiel auf, daß
Du gar keinen Ordner angegeben hast aus dem die Dateien gelesen werden sollen aber
genau darauf habe ich oben bereits mehrfach hingewiesen. Ich glaube deutlicher kann ich 
es jetzt wirklich nicht noch machen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## buddha (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Im ersten Screen müsste alles richtig sein-wenn man dann auf ok klickt ist das Bild verkleinert aber mit Fehlermeldung


----------



## Muster Max (15. Juni 2007)

Jetzt bitte noch einen Haken bei "Speichern unter in Aktion überschreiben" setzen

Wir kömmen der Lösung näher 

N.S.: Au Backe ich sehe gerade das ich in meinen zuvor geposteten Screenshots diesen Haken
auch gar nicht gestezt hatte ich glaube das ganze ist echt mein Fehler gewesen - Sorry das ich
dich damit solange aufgehalten habe. Mit gesetztem Haken sollte nun alles soweit funktionieren... :-(


----------



## buddha (15. Juni 2007)

Ja jetzt hat alles geklappt. Danke
Gruß Rico

PS: Noch ein anderes Thema .Ich habe ein kleines Bild mit einem Schmetterling das ich mit einem Stil bearbeiten möchte. Man kennt ja die Gel Schaltfläche bei den Buttons und diese will ich über den Schmetterling legen damit es erhabener wirkt,ist dies möglich ?

Alles klar hebe es selber hinbekommen..


----------

